# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Wowo's Final Shine



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Following on from Whizzers main review of the Final Shine here, this is my lite review of WoWo's Final Shine:

Firstly thanks go to Fraser for sending the various products out to test.

*The Product: *

The Final Shine with a few others arrived well packed and with fantastic presentation.



















*What WoWo's Say?*
"Shinier than a shiney thing on a sunny day. That's what they said, now try it for yourself. Wowo's Final Shine is designed as the last stage in a day of detailing or your go to for shows, simply put, your car will shine."

"Wowo's Final Shine is an instant super high gloss spray, designed for use on exterior paintwork.

Instructions-

1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. Either spray directly onto a prepared panel and work in with a foam applicator, or spray onto the applicator and work on to the panel, or if your feeling lazy, just spray it on and wipe off.
3. Grab yourself a deep pile microfibre cloth and buff the panel.

Yep, it's that easy."

*The Use:*
I started by misting the roof with the Final Shine, the spray head gave a nice even mist with good coverage, below is a picture (un-buffed) unfortunately as it's a white car it's not the easiest to see.










I then buffed the panel using my waffle weave cloth.

Although it was overcast the results were still quite impressive.










Naturally with this being Scotland and summer the rain appeared, so an ideal time to see if there was any beading.










From the look of it I don't think this will add much to the protection, so I would purely use this as a gloss enhancer.

Another picture after the rain stopped.










*Price:*

This is available from Wowo's
Priced at £12.99 (excluding P&P and any discounts)

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes, hopefully the sun will be out next time to really see the difference.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A very good end stage product and one that's worth keeping in your bag for that extra shine.

*Anything I would change?:*
No

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

